# Finally Got my PPQ Too! M2.



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally brought her home. M2 version, as those Walther paddle mag releases are something to get used to. Immediately changed out the stock grip for the smaller palm-swell. Fits great! Can't wait to shoot this thing. Love the fit and finish. Not a big fan of striker-fired guns but we'll see how this one does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great! Congrats! Let us know how it shoots!


----------

